# Mini IVF in the UK??



## valentina (Jul 23, 2010)

Does anyone know if there are any clinics in the UK that carry out 'Mini IVF'? I'm not talking about soft IVF, like they do at Create in Wimbledon. Soft IVF is basically the same as SP standard IVF but with less drugs. Mini IVF is different altogether. They combine clomid with low doses of menopur and no hormone suppression (ie no buserelin). This way, they produce between 5 and 8 eggs and you don't need the progesterone supplements, either pessary or injection, because your own body is ready and able to produce this. It's supposed to be a better option for older ladies and is quite significantly cheaper thanks to the costs of the drugs. Success rates compare really well against conventional IVF too. They do it at this clinic in New York http://www.newhopefertility.com/mini_IVF.shtml

I did a quick search on google and couldn't find any home clinics that did it.

I'm going into research overdrive atm but I really want to work out what our best options are!

V xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

never heard of this but i will be interested to know if you find anywhere.


----------



## valentina (Jul 23, 2010)

I'll let you know, Kitten. I've found a second place in the UK that offers natural IVF, CRM in Coventry. It's very significantly cheaper that standard IVF and had the big advantage of no drugs. I'm considering it seriously. I was planning to do this treatment at Create after a failed cycle of soft IVF but we decided it was too far to travel. Cov, tho, is just down the road from us, an easy drive in a day, and we have relatives there too. The success rates at Create were similar when you compared older ladies and younger ones, a much more level playing field, which sounds good. We're also considering IUI too, now we know we need donor sperm. 

I'll keep you posted

V xxx


----------

